# Air conditioner not working



## Rsm800 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was driving yesterday and this mist came out of my air vents. Now it's only blowing hot air. Has this happened to anyone before or does anyone know what it could be? It's a 2011 cruze

thanks!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe you saw the evaporator core fail.....the mist is the clue....you probably saw the freon gas.

Off to the dealer.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello *Rsm800*,

I'm sorry to hear you are having an issue with your a/c. Are you planning on having this issue addressed at your local Chevrolet dealership? 

Evan A. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## folads (Sep 18, 2013)

*Checy Cruze*

I am having same experience as of the moment. My car 2013 LT is currently with the dealer for the past two days without a solution. This has really caused me alot of inconveniences and my family. I don't understand why everyone is having this problem with New Car "Cruze". Too Bad!!!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I hate to say it, but, I'll almost bet they are going to find something has damaged the condensor on the car, and it needs to be replaced... And, if they see what looks like a impact spot, and then pressure test, and sure enough, there's a hole there... You're going to be asked to pay for the replacement. As, its not considered a factory defect.

I still say, its a Design Flaw, and should be corrected and a recall issued, however, nothing has been said, or done about it.. I do know there is a service bulletin on 1 model of the car, that asks the dealer to put on a condensor protector... But, its only on 1 model...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi folads

Please send me a private message if your issues have not been resolved yet. Let me know how everything turned out and if you need my assistance. I apologize for your inconvenience. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

